# any suggestions for cockatiel tricks



## skaterdthirteen (May 22, 2008)

just got a cockatiel and need reccomended tricks. thanks.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi there not sure what kind of tricks your looking for, none of mine really do any  but here is a site with just a few basic tricks to do you could also do a goggle on tricks and see what you come up with, good luck 

http://pet-training.suite101.com/article.cfm/training_your_pet_bird


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a neat video of a cockatiel doing some tricks  http://youtube.com/watch?v=wTqmTiVymBE Spike will ring his bell when I ask him too


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

http://pet-birds.pet-breeds.com/Teaching_a_Cockatiel_Tricks.html


That has a bit of info, but like Laura said you can look up more info in google.​


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

We're working on training Sam to "be an eagle". Whenever he does a big wing stretch where both wings are out and he's leaned over forward, we say "eagle" in an excited voice so he associates that position with the word eagle. Now, a lot of the time he'll do it on command...if I say "Sam, be an eagle!" he'll do his big wings. We're still working on it, but I'm already convinced he's very smart. 

-SB


----------

